# Wenatchee to Los Angeles..



## Vikz250 (Jun 3, 2013)

hello folks! hopefully everybody is riding safely..So i just finished reading the book "life is a Wheel" and I got to thinking hmm maybe someday I can ride from wenachee, wa to Los Angeles??that is probably 1,000+ miles, if I do say 50 miles a day that will take me 20 days or with rest in between maybe 25 days?..Just curious if anybody have done it before??what route you took??how many days realistically will it take me??I can probably ride 50 to 70 miles a day if I have to, I know 50 miles will probably take me less than 5hrs or so..Just kinda thinking..its been raining here so you know..boredom sinks in..


----------

